# changing clutch master cylinder



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

i was wondering if any of you have detailed instructions on how to change the clutch master cylinder, thanks.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Nissan Nut said:


> i was wondering if any of you have detailed instructions on how to change the clutch master cylinder, thanks.


No, but let me know when/if you find out 

Need to change my clutchpump? and some other stuff on my '86 Bluebird...


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

If it's a 90-92 Stanza I can help.


----------

